# Oxygen sensor issue? - MKV Jetta 2.5



## gtmoore (Oct 3, 2006)

My MIL is intermittently illuminating with the error code below:

P2231: 1) O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Shorted to Heater Circuit bank1 Sensor1

The results of my scan are located below. I do not know much about this and don't want to unnecessarily replace parts. The two faults I'm getting below seem to be unrelated; but, I really do not know and would appreciate any help with issue.

Thanks so much.


Vehicle VIN: 3VWGF71K27M033124
Vehicle Manufacturer: Volkswagen
Vehicle Calibration ID: 07K906032T
9653

Test report:
------------------
MID:$01 TID:$83
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 1
Max: 1.99882 Min: 0.34965
Test result value: 1.14143
PASS
----
MID:$01 TID:$84
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 1
Max: 0.05996 Min: -0.05996
Test result value: -0.00268
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$01
Rich to Lean sensor threshold voltage(constant) - O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 0.64026V Min: 0.64026V
Test result value: 0.64026V
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$02
Lean to Rich sensor threshold voltage(constant) - O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 0.64026V Min: 0.64026V
Test result value: 0.64026V
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$07
Minimum sensor Voltage for test cycle(calculated) - O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 0.44969V Min: 0V
Test result value: 0V
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$08
Maximum sensor Voltage for test cycle(calculated) - O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 1.07946V Min: 0.44969V
Test result value: 0.89938V
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$81
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 0.64026V Min: 0V
Test result value: 0.6305V
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$82
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 1.07946V Min: 0.64026V
Test result value: 0.65002V
PASS
----
MID:$02 TID:$83
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 0.24839V Min: 0V
Test result value: 0V
PASS
----
*MID:$02 TID:$cc
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 24,570 Min: 6,216
Test result value: 65,520
FAIL*
----
MID:$21 TID:$84
- Catalyst Monitor Bank 1
Max: 65,535 Min: 4,096
Test result value: 6,177
PASS
----
MID:$3a TID:$81
- EVAP Monitor (cap off)
Max: 65,535ms Min: 950ms
Test result value: 15,000ms
PASS
----
MID:$3b TID:$81
- EVAP Monitor (0.090")
Max: 65,535ms Min: 1,900ms
Test result value: 15,000ms
PASS
----
MID:$3c TID:$81
- EVAP Monitor (0.040")
Max: 65,535ms Min: 5,800ms
Test result value: 15,000ms
PASS
----
MID:$3c TID:$82
- EVAP Monitor (0.040")
Test incomplete or dependant test failed
--
MID:$3d TID:$80
- EVAP Monitor (0.020")
Test incomplete or dependant test failed
--
MID:$3d TID:$82
- EVAP Monitor (0.020")
Max: 0.99939 Min: 0.00351
Test result value: 0.00354
PASS
----
MID:$3d TID:$83
- EVAP Monitor (0.020")
Test incomplete or dependant test failed
--
MID:$3d TID:$85
- EVAP Monitor (0.020")
Test incomplete or dependant test failed
--
MID:$3d TID:$87
- EVAP Monitor (0.020")
Test incomplete or dependant test failed
--
MID:$41 TID:$85
- O2 Heater Monitor Bank 1 - Sensor 1
Max: 1,299.90002°C Min: 759.90002°C
Test result value: 819.79999°C
PASS
----
MID:$42 TID:$81
- O2 Heater Monitor Bank 1 - Sensor 2
Max: 2,318Ohm Min: 0Ohm
Test result value: 110Ohm
PASS
----
MID:$71 TID:$80
- Secondary Air Monitor 1
Max: 1.99882 Min: 0.33574
Test result value: 1.01504
PASS
----
*MID:$81 TID:$6a
- Fuel System Monitor Bank 1
Max: 28,672 Min: 51,235
Test result value: 65,523
FAIL*
----
MID:$a2 TID:$0b
EWMA Misfire counts (average) for last 10 drive cycles - Misfire Cylinder 1 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 2Count
PASS
----
MID:$a2 TID:$0c
Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles(calculated) - Misfire Cylinder 1 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 0Count
PASS
----
MID:$a3 TID:$0b
EWMA Misfire counts (average) for last 10 drive cycles - Misfire Cylinder 2 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 1Count
PASS
----
MID:$a3 TID:$0c
Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles(calculated) - Misfire Cylinder 2 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 0Count
PASS
----
MID:$a4 TID:$0b
EWMA Misfire counts (average) for last 10 drive cycles - Misfire Cylinder 3 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 2Count
PASS
----
MID:$a4 TID:$0c
Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles(calculated) - Misfire Cylinder 3 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 1Count
PASS
----
MID:$a5 TID:$0b
EWMA Misfire counts (average) for last 10 drive cycles - Misfire Cylinder 4 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 3Count
PASS
----
MID:$a5 TID:$0c
Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles(calculated) - Misfire Cylinder 4 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 1Count
PASS
----
MID:$a6 TID:$0b
EWMA Misfire counts (average) for last 10 drive cycles - Misfire Cylinder 5 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 3Count
PASS
----
MID:$a6 TID:$0c
Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles(calculated) - Misfire Cylinder 5 Data
Max: 65,535Count Min: 0Count
Test result value: 2Count
PASS
----


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I literally just had this problem and code 3 weeks ago. Buy a new front oxygen sensor, clear codes and just Drive the car and it will reset its self and all we will be good in about 20-40 miles.

Part # for oxygen sensor from VW is: 1K099826N

When you get it, it will look longer than the one on vehicle now. DON'T be alarmed, it's just a revised sensor and different part # than on vehicle now. It was for me but its what the new sensor is and works as it should. 

Install is also a breeze so you can do it yourself. I got my sensor for about $172 with an employee discount, so without discount you're looking at $340 plus tax.

It's THE most important sensor on your car so I highly reccomend replacing it ASAP. It manages your FUEL ratio.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

what is the year/mileage?

"some" o2 sensors and cats are covered by the federal warranty until 80k miles, and PZEV 2.5s are covered to 150k miles.

see the US EPA documentation for details: http://www.epa.gov/obd/pubs/420f09048.pdf

you can snag a kit at keffervwparts.com (NC dealership that sells parts at cost) for 180.00 (plus shipping) if you want to do it yourself.

here's a write-up i did if you want to see what's involved: http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/25303-Front-Oxygen-Sensor-Replacement-MKV-Rabbit?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

WRONG, not all o2's are. I checked with VW myself. Only o2's covered are ones on the cat section, the front o2 (fuel ratio one, the one he has out) is NOT covered. I know because I tried myself and had same o2 go out on me 3 weeks ago.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ you're right. going to edit my previous post to "some o2 sensors..."

the front o2 sensors are only covered for 2 years/24k miles.

well i thought mine was covered, but i just changed it myself because i don't like waiting at the dealership.


----------



## gtmoore (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks so much. I'll order the oxygen sensor.


----------



## Markrh (Jun 28, 2014)

gtmoore said:


> My MIL is intermittently illuminating with the error code below:
> 
> P2231: 1) O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Shorted to Heater Circuit bank1 Sensor1
> 
> ...


I am recently getting poor fuel mileage but am not showing the error code "P2231: 1) O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Shorted to Heater Circuit bank1 Sensor1", although the test results for the O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2 are identical to what is shown above, 65,520. Is this indicative of a bad front sensor also?
I replaced both sensors about 10,000 miles ago because they had 220,000 miles on them at the time.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

did you disconnect the battery to reset the system after installing the o2 sensors? where they oem replacements?


----------



## Markrh (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, did the reset by disconnecting the battery. OEM Bosch replacements.


----------



## Markrh (Jun 28, 2014)

I fixed part of the problem. 

*MID:$02 TID:$cc
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 24,570 Min: 6,216
Test result value: 65,520
FAIL
*
indicates 65,520 parts per million O2. That means the fuel is not completely burning or not enough fuel. Since the MKV Rabbit doesn't have a schedule for fuel filter replacement I don't believe the filter was ever replaced. 

Changed the filter and
*MID:$02 TID:$cc
- O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2
Max: 24,570 Min: 6,216
Test result value: 65,520
FAIL
*
went away.

Now I have
----
*MID:$81 TID:$6a
- Fuel System Monitor Bank 1
Max: 28,672 Min: 51,235
Test result value: 65,523
FAIL*
----
*MID:$82 TID:$cc
- Fuel System Monitor Bank 2
Max: 24,568 Min: 6,216
Test result value: 65,520
FAIL*
----

Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## postulio (Jul 2, 2015)

Markrh said:


> I fixed part of the problem.
> 
> Now I have
> ----
> ...


what filter did you change? oil filter? fuel filter? air filter?

I have the same two errors in my mode$06 system. I just replaced my bank 1 o2 sensor but they're still there. 

Did you ever get rid of them?


----------



## postulio (Jul 2, 2015)

bump... any insight into this? I have the same two failures that OP has at the top (but no CEL). I replaced the front O2 sensor, should I replace the post-cat one as well?

I did not disconnect the battery after replacing the front O2 sensor, should I? Is it really as simple as just disconnecting the wires and waiting for a few minutes?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes. Unplug the battery for a few minutes.


----------



## rayvwbug (Nov 27, 2005)

*Scan Information*

I know this is a really old thread but how did you get the scan info displayed in this thread? When I try to access non-continuous tests it is grayed out and can not access it. Thanks

Ray






gtmoore said:


> My MIL is intermittently illuminating with the error code below:
> 
> P2231: 1) O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Shorted to Heater Circuit bank1 Sensor1
> 
> ...


----------

